# Wheelstander?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wasn't someone looking for a wheelstander?

Here is a pic of a scratch built...










If you want more info take a look here:

http://www.getyourwebsitehere.com/scratchbuilt/


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NICE! I want one


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

holy frijoles... i thought that was a 1/24 till i noticed the tjet fronts...

verrrrrry interesting...

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Want to make an easier one?





























This simple conversion is just a Tyco “Wheelie Vette” chass’ slightly modified to fit the “Trick Truck" bod’-



Cheers..


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's Mine!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's mine from last year,

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=133372

Click on the video to see it in action and scroll down to see how I built it.


----------

